# Vintage Benzedrine inhaler



## forestdigger (Jun 21, 2013)

Here is an interesting one. I found this Benzedrine inhaler while digging in PA. Cool item. Can I sell this on ebay??? lol


----------



## digger dun (Jun 21, 2013)

Jack Kerouac used these to write "on the road" in one sitting, or so I've been told...


----------



## forestdigger (Jun 21, 2013)

I could believe it...


----------



## ScottBSA (Jun 21, 2013)

My dad was a fighter pilot in the South Pacific the last year or so of WWII.  I asked him how he could stand the constant change in elevation and the total on the go.  Benzedrine inhalers.  He said he was surprized that every fighter pilot wasn't addicted to some kind of drug or another.  I seem to remember something about benedryl to put them to sleep as well.
 Interesting find.

 Scott


----------



## forestdigger (Jun 21, 2013)

Scott, that is a really interesting story. I have noticed drugs of one sort or another are the only reason wars are ABLE to be fought...


----------



## forestdigger (Jul 11, 2013)

Does it have any value do you think?


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 16, 2013)

digger dun beat me to it!!!
  was going to say kerouac/ginsberg/snyder/corso/orlovsky/sexton/amiri baraka etc...

 i spent a bit of grad stuides (and self study) on the beats.

 used to pull the strip out and suck/chew on it...


----------

